# Have you tried potassium or vitamin C ?



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

*Have you tried supplemental potassium or vitamin C ?*

Take the poll and tell me if you have noticed any difference.

*I am talking about SUPPLEMENTS! *


----------



## podizzle (Nov 11, 2003)

yes ive tried both oranges and bananas believe it or not


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

WTF? How could anyone not have Vitamin C or potassium? LOL
ps, im an oj addict ;]


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Not quite sure about using vitamin C as supplement, but using Potassium would not be helpful unless you have low potassium on blood tests. The body regulates potassium very closely, any excess you take in, the kidneys pee out. Too much potassium will stop your heart. In fact, one of the medications used in lethal injection is a salt of potassium.


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

bowlingpins said:


> Not quite sure about using vitamin C as supplement, but using Potassium would not be helpful unless you have low potassium on blood tests. The body regulates potassium very closely, any excess you take in, the kidneys pees out. Too much potassium will stop your heart. In fact, one of the medications used in lethal injection is a salt of potassium.


That's why I am using potassium salt as I am low on potassium. I have noticed that going without the potassium my face looses it's energy (beauty) and happiness. I get lethargic at outside and it bothers to walk through area full of people as I can feel people looking at me.

Too much potassium stops your heart only if you are low on sodium.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

ju_pa said:


> That's why I am using potassium salt as I am low on potassium. I have noticed that going without the potassium my face looses it's energy (beauty) and happiness. I get lethargic at outside and it bothers to walk through area full of people as I can feel people looking at me.
> 
> Too much potassium stops your heart only if you are low on sodium.


If your potassium is low, then ok it is a good idea to take it as supplement, hopefully under guidance of an expert.

Sodium really does not come into the picture here at all. It is a common misconception though. Normally, the heart cells contain a lot of potassium which is positively charged and this is how it contributes to the resting electric potential across the cell. This electric potential is needed for muscle contraction.

Excess potassium outside the cell will neutralize the electric potential and make the cells unable to contract. Cells don't contract, then the heart doesn't contract.

Low sodium won't really affect the heart.


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

bowlingpins said:


> Low sodium won't really affect the heart.


Yes if you don't have high potassium like when taking potassium supplements. That's why heart stop can be reversed by taking salt when you have ingested too much potassium.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

ju_pa said:


> Yes if you don't have high potassium like when taking potassium supplements. That's why heart stop can be reversed by taking salt when you have ingested too much potassium.


yeah, you can take salt but it is a calcium salt (calcium gluconate). Calcium stabilizes the heart membranes. Other things you can take are insulin, beta agonists (asthma inhaler meds), bicarbonate (an alkali), kayexlate (a potassium binding resin). I have not heard of sodium chloride being used for this reason but it could be.


----------



## Hiro (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm on vitamin C for some months now but it didn't really do anything for my anxiety.. :|


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

Hiro said:


> I'm on vitamin C for some months now but it didn't really do anything for my anxiety.. :|


How much vitamin C were you taking ? Beneficial effects could be starting from 500mg-1g of vitamin C.


----------



## Hiro (Apr 10, 2010)

ju_pa said:


> How much vitamin C were you taking ? Beneficial effects could be starting from 500mg-1g of vitamin C.


Typically I'm taking 1g (first days 2-3g) Vitamin C Time Release with bioflavonoids. I've also tried normal (no time release) vitamin C but no calming effect on either... :|

What really works for me is Vit-B-Complex and niacinamide


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

ju_pa said:


> That's why I am using potassium salt as I am low on potassium. I have noticed that going without the potassium my face looses it's energy (beauty) and happiness. I get lethargic at outside and it bothers to walk through area full of people as I can feel people looking at me.
> 
> Too much potassium stops your heart only if you are low on sodium.


Have you tried Taurine and magnesium ?


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

I've taken 500 mgs. of vit. C, if I take 2000 I do feel a difference. It's very detoxing.


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

robertz said:


> Have you tried Taurine and magnesium ?


No I haven't but I think that Taurine can help a lot as it protects against glutamate toxicity.

Free glutamates like monosodium glutamate or free glutamate from foods such as grains, soy and milk will provide too much glutamate for the body that turns toxic substance in the body. There has been research around glutamate and social phobia and it showed connection. Glutamate was involved in social phobia. Free glutamate robs body from taurine.



> I tried 3g of vitamin C a day for a while but I didn't notice any difference.





> I've taken 500 mgs. of vit. C, if I take 2000 I do feel a difference. It's very detoxing.


Vitamin C is good for adrenals and adrenals are involved in anxiety and releasing adrenaline. This tells you that your arenals are fine and your anxiety is not caused by adrenals. Move on to getting less glutamate from food. Avoid all foods with Taste enhancer or monosodium glutamate. Don't take any protein powders including glutamic acid and avoid wheat!


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

If I take ~1000mg vitamin C I become somewhat sleepy and I notice anti-anxiety effects. Weird huh.


----------



## virgindelightly (Apr 13, 2010)

How does vitamin C or potassium help anxiety?


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

virgindelightly said:


> How does vitamin C or potassium help anxiety?


I have noticed Vitamin C to help with adrenals and potassium to control blood sugar and make me calmer. Besides that it helps with anxiety as I am low on potassium and when I didn't have it, places full of people started to bother me. Walking through a hall full of people made me act weird as I was thinking that everyone could be watching. My lips would get dry and some "hard" saliva develops in mouth when low on potassium.


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

LaRibbon said:


> Vitamin C is a water soluble vitamin. This means that when you consume excess vitamin c your body cannot store it, it just gets peed out. Vit c is also abundant in many foods and it's easy to get your daily requirement if you are eating a remotely normal diet (it's in most fruits, many veggies, in juice, cordial, ketchup, it's everywhere).
> 
> So....if you buy vit c supplements you are basically peeing it all out!!!


No, actually it's not true. http://www.naturalnews.com/028396_vitamin_C_nutrition.html

But I don't use much vitamin C anymore. Sometimes take 60mg of natural vitamin C.


----------



## shygirl14 (May 23, 2009)

I currently talke vitamin C, I need to start taking some Vitamin D.


----------



## HealthyAt4n (May 29, 2010)

*fruits high in potassium and vitamin c*

I have tried both of them since most of fruits and veggies contain both nutrients potassium and vitamin c. (e.g. orange, bananas, avocados, broccoli, etc)


----------

